# [Indian NR] Rubik's Cube Single 10.15 Dharmesh Shahu



## Dharmesh Shahu (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## qqwref (Oct 10, 2012)

Not bad, I think you should easily be able to get a sub10 based on your times though.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 10, 2012)

Congrats! Next time try to sub-10.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Oct 10, 2012)

what competition is this?


----------



## Dharmesh Shahu (Oct 10, 2012)

Gallifrey said:


> what competition is this?


CMI Open 2012 (Chennai Mathematical Institue open 2012)


----------



## Brest (Oct 10, 2012)

*Dharmesh Shahu* - 10.15 3x3x3 NR single - CMI Open 2012



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]ENbDYNS-DpE[/youtubehd]


 D2 L2 D2 U2 B U F' U' B' D F2 U' B F U2 R' D U' F2

U L2 U R2' D' R2' // cross
y' U2' L U' L' // 1st pair
U2' R U R2' U' R // 2nd pair
R U' R' U2 y' R U2' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' R' U2' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U2 M' R' U' R U' R' U2' R U' M // OLL
U' R' U2' R U R' U' z R' U R' D R U' R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.15	59	5.81	70	6.90	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.70	10	3.70	12	4.44		Cross+1/F2L	42.1%	29.4%	29.3%
F2L	6.41	34	5.30	41	6.40		F2L/Total	63.2%	57.6%	58.6%
LL	3.74	25	6.68	29	7.75		LL/Total	36.8%	42.4%	41.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 L2 D2 U2 B U F' U' B' D F2 U' B F U2 R' D U' F2

U L2 U R2' D' R2' // cross
U' U' y' L U' L' // 1st pair
U' U' R U R' R' U' R2 // 2nd pair
U' R' U2 y' R U' U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' R' U' U' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U U M' R' U' R U' R' U' U' R U' M // OLL
U' R' U' U' R U R' U' z R' U R' D R U' R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## ottozing (Oct 10, 2012)

I really like your turning style


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 10, 2012)

It's also National Record for average, too, right? 12.03? (Beats Bernett Orlando's time by 0.01 second.) Congratulations!

Nice to see some progress being made to fix this.


----------



## ardi4nto (Oct 10, 2012)

Congrats Dharmesh! 



Mike Hughey said:


> It's also National Record for average, too, right? 12.03? (Beats Bernett Orlando's time by 0.01 second.) Congratulations!
> 
> Nice to see some progress being made to fix this.



They also made NRs in other events
2x2 single: 1.46 by Sukesh
3x3 single: 10.15 by Dharmesh
3x3 average: 12.03 by Dharmesh
3x3 OH single: 17.30 by Dharmesh
3x3 OH average: 19.69 by Bhargav
4x4 single: 46.27 by Dharmesh
5x5 average: 1:47.93 by Gaurav
3x3 BLD: 1:35.75 by Mande
FMC: 31 moves by Mande

Nice to see the progress of Indian cubers


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm indian myself, so this makes me very happy. What makes me sad is that the results for the competition have not been posted yet, so people cannot hear about this anywhere other than youtube and the forums


----------



## ardi4nto (Oct 12, 2012)

Gallifrey said:


> I'm indian myself, so this makes me very happy. What makes me sad is that the results for the competition have not been posted yet, so people cannot hear about this anywhere other than youtube and the forums



This is the live results of the competition:
http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=78
You can view it temporarily there before it's posted on the WCA website


----------

